# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Acuícolas  Busco Proveedor Conchas Abanico - Zamburiñas para A1 España

## MCI Marketing & Comercio Inter

Señor
Acuicultor: 
Por encargo de Distribuidor A1 de España, con amplia experiencia y seriedad en mercado de Europa, buscamos proveedor de Conchas Abanico o Zamburiña de siguientes calibres y presentaciones:   ZAMBURIÑA MEDIA CONCHA TALLA 30/50 20 % GLASEO 1 KG BAGCARNE DE ZAMBURIÑA LIMPIA SIN FALDA Y SIN ESTÓMAGO TALLA 40/60 30% DE GLASEO 1KG BAG 
Favor comunicarse a
Giancarlo Cuneo Leno
Gerente General *MCI Marketing & Comercio Internacional* giancarlocuneoleno@gmail.com
Skype: giancarlocuneoleno1
Móvil :  *941 101894* / 954 779467 https://www.facebook.com/mci.com.pe *NUEVO* mciperuTemas similares: Artículo: Se perjudican envíos de conchas de abanico por Fenómeno El Niño Artículo: Casi el 100% de conchas de abanico fallecieron Artículo: Exportaciones de conchas de abanico a Unión Europea crecieron 77% en primer trimestre Artículo: Exportaciones de congelados de conchas de abanico crecieron en 88.9% en el 2010 Perú es el mayor proveedor de conchas de abanico congeladas de Francia

----------

